# Aion / Rift besseres WoW?



## sp01 (27. März 2011)

Hi Leute,
es gibt hier auch sicher einige die Aion oder auch Rift spielen / gespielt haben. Würdet ihr noch mal ein anderes MMO als WoW kaufen?
Was ich gerade über Rift gesehen hab, lässt mich zumindest Grafisch nicht in jubel ausbrechen. Erinnert mich an Atlantica Online(kostenloses MMO). Schlecht war die Grafik zwar nicht, aber die Langzeitmotivation war -bei mir- ab lvl 40 (von 120) dahin.
lg sp


----------



## Memphys (28. März 2011)

AION hab ich aufm x20 PServer testweise mal bis zum "Ende" (Lvl 55 damals) gespielt, es ist schon ziemlich öde, auch wenn das noch version 1.9.x war, ich weiß nicht was sich bis jetzt getan hat.

Rift war so schlecht das ich nach 5 Lvln aufgegeben hab, war aber die Beta. denke aber mal nicht, das sich da noch viel getan hat ^^


----------



## sp01 (28. März 2011)

Danke Memphys,
das hört sich ja nicht so berauschend an. Denke ich bleib einfach bei wow.


----------



## sethdiabolos (3. April 2011)

Ich spiele WoW nicht mehr (4,5 jahre reichen) und Rift lockt mich auch nicht wirklich, aber viele meine Freunde wandern imo zu Rift und sind begeistert. Quasi alle von meiner Arbeit, die bisher nur Wow zockten, spielen es imo.

Hier ein nettes Review von Gamestar.
YouTube - Rift - Test-Video


----------



## hd5870 (4. April 2011)

Bin selber von WoW zu Rift gewechselt.
WoW hat mich nicht mehr gereizt, einfach zu eintönig, jeden Tag das selbe, jede Woche seine ID's verballern, farmen etc..
Cheater sind in WoW Auch maßig unterwegs, dass hat Trion derzeit gut im Griff, hoffe das es auch so bleibt.

Zu Rift kann ich noch nicht viel sagen aber das leveln ist schonmal sehr abwechslungsreich dank den ganzen Rissen, Grafik ist wunderschön, Instanzen machen ebenfalls Spaß.
Wie es sich im späteren Spielverlauf auswirkt weiß ich derzeit noch nicht.

Schaus dir am besten mal an, kann dir gerne mal am Wochenende deiner Wahl ein Testkey zukommen lassen, dann kannst es mal testen.


----------



## motsch_ (5. April 2011)

Ist Rift nun besser als Wow?


----------



## hd5870 (5. April 2011)

Geschmackssache, für mein Teil ist Rift besser als WoW, alleine schon wegen der Grafik.


----------



## Delving (5. April 2011)

Die Grafik in Rift ist eindeutig besser, wirkt aber ganz anders.. eher mittelalterlich als "Bunt-Fantasy" wie in WoW. Ich hab bis vor kurzem auch noch WoW jahrelang gespielt und hab dann mal Rift ausprobiert. Ich finds gut gemacht, unterhaltsam und abwechslungsreich. Aber wenn mal die MMO-Luft allgemein raus ist, dann hilft auch das beste neue MMORPG nicht. Müsste ich mir eins aussuchen, würd ich auf jeden Fall Rift spielen.


----------



## SquadLeader (5. April 2011)

Also ich hab 4 Jahre WoW gespielt (gesamter Endcontent clear) und ca 6 Monate Aion (PvP Gilde die zu den Großen 3 des Servers gehörte)
Mittlerweile ist mir zwar auch WoW langweilig geworden allerdings hat mich das wesentlich länger gehalten.
Aion ist PvE Content quasi nicht vorhanden (ok, ist ein PvP Spiel)
Massenschlachten im PvPvE Style, klingt toll -> die Server machen da nicht mit...ich musste sämtliche Charaktere ausblenden um daran teilnehmen zu können -> als Melee war das nicht Spielbar sobald da mal über 100 Mann dran beteiligt waren
und leider ist jegliche Equip nur durch massives Grinden (egal ob PvE oder PvP) verbunden -> Asia Playstyle eben


----------



## sp01 (6. April 2011)

Hi, danke für eure zahlreichen Antworten. Werd erstmal bei WoW bleiben.
Nicht nur dass ich meinen char voll fertig machen möchte, auch ist mir irgendwie das Geld für die anderen MMO's zu schade. Wenn ich Asia style haben möchte, kann ich auch mit Atlantica online weiter machen - ist kostenlos.


----------



## hd5870 (6. April 2011)

WoW ist auch Asiastyle, man muss nur die ganzen Chinafarmer in Betracht ziehen, die hat WoW in Massen.


----------



## sethdiabolos (9. April 2011)

Ich spiele jetzt Rift seit ca. ne Woche. Nicht so exzessiv wie damals WoW, drum bin ich auch erst Level 16. Aber bisher macht es Spass und ist stellenweise schon im niedrigen Levelbereich für mich als Schildwachen-Kleriker sehr anspruchsvoll. Viele Elemente wurden von WoW übernommen. Einzigstes merkbares Manko ist aktuell die Spielgeschwindigkeit an sich. Das Gameplay ist irgendwie langsamer. Man selber bewegt sich wie eine Schnecke durch die Landschaft, auch mit dem ersten Mount wirkt es nicht merkbar schneller. Das Spiel steht noch am Anfang. WoW hatte deutlich mehr Fehler/Probleme bei Release.


----------



## p00nage (11. April 2011)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Viele Elemente wurden von WoW übernommen.



Das ist das was mich stört. Die ganzen "Nachfolger" die besser sein wollen als WoW, versuchen das meiste nur zu kopieren, Rift hab ich aber bist jetzt nicht getestet.


----------



## |======[75%]==| (12. Juni 2011)

Aus meiner Sicht ist Rift um Laengen besser als WoW. Ich kenne WoW seit der cosed Beta, habe neben Everquest 2, Vanguard und Herr der Ringe Online auch noch in Runes of Magic, Rappelz und diverse andere Spiele des Genres gespielt und finde den Ansatz den Rift geht als den fuer mich passendsten. Das liegt zum Einen daran, dass es ein hervorragende Klassensystem in starker Anlehnung an Everquest2/Vanguard verwendet und zum anderen nicht so bunt und asialike verspielt herrueberkommt, wie gerade Rappelz, Runes of Magic, Aoin und auch WoW (ab dem ersten Addon stark zunehmend). Gerade das umfangereiche Klassensystem erinnert mit seinen Seelen an das Everquest2 oder Vanguard Archetypen-System und bietet gerade Personen die einen individuellen und perfekt zugeschnittenen Charakter spielen wollen viel Gestaltungsspielraum.

Die Ruestungen und Waffen erinnern in ihrer Art eher an realistische und ans Mittelater angelehnte Objekte, denen man ihre Funktionen auch ansehen kann. Die dabei verwendeten Texturen erinnern mich stark an Dragon Age, teilweise auch Drakensang oder Herr der Ringe Online, die, wenn man die Grafikeinstellungen aufs Maximum hochschraubt, extrem detailiert aussehen. Überhaupt wurde viel Liebe in das Design gesteckt, so auch das der Landschaften und Gebaeude, die allesamt sehr stimmig und verwinkelt zum stoebern einladen. Es gibt dabei auch viele kleine aber durchaus sehr wertvolle Schaetze die man so finden kann. Gute Belohnungen kann man sich aber auch durch das schliessen von Rissen verdienen, die ueberall in der Lanschaft auftauchen und dem Spiel eine wichtige Eigennote verpassen, da stetig aus den Rissen Angreifer versuchen das Land zu kontrollieren, was soweit fuehren kann, dass Ganze Aussenposten oder gar Doerfer durch diese Monster uebernommen werden. Zum Einen kann man so keine Quests mehr abgeben oder holen und zum Anderen ist es so natuerlich auch nicht moeglich zu Handeln, sich auszubilden oder sich handwerklichen Dingen zuzuwenden, ohne dass man den Ort erst wieder zurueckerobern muss, was idR nur mit einer guten Gruppe moeglich ist. Dann und wann tauchen dabei sogar Weltbosse auf, die man nur mit einer Raidgruppe angehen sollte, da diese ihrer "Klasse" alle Ehre machen. 

Anders als in vielen anderen Spielen ist es dabei sehr einfach Gruppen oder Raids zu finden bzw bilden, da man oeffentlichen Gruppen beitreten kann. Eine oeffentliche Gruppe ist eine normale Gruppe, die man aber nicht explizit als "Privat" gekennzeichnet hat. Dieser kann dann jeder beitreten, der an einem bestimmten Event mitwirken will oder muss, ohne erst vorher mit einem Gruppenleiter sprechen zu muessen. Auf diese Weise finden sich an Rissen, aber auch fuer Quests sehr einfach performante Gruppen zusammen, die den Sinn eines MMORPG staerken und von der Huerde der Gruppenfindung durch zuvorige Kontaktaufname befreien. So spielen selbst passionierte Solospieler ohne Umstaende in einer Riftgruppe mit und verlassen diese auch anonym wieder durch das schiere Entfernen von der Gruppe. Das finde ich sehr innovativ!

Das Handwerkssystem ist etwas anspruchsvoller als in WoW aber kommt bei Weitem nicht an das von Everquest2 oder Vanguard heran. Die zu erzeugenden Produkte sind dabei durchaus brauchbar und verbessern das Inventar an Stellen, wo man zum Beispiel kein Beuteglueck hatte. Voellig sinnentlerte Handwerksprodukte wie in WoW habe ich dabei noch nicht enttecken koennen.


----------



## Insanix (13. Juni 2011)

Ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich nicht nochmal in die MMO Welt abtauchen soll. Ich habe jahrelang WOW gespielt aber irgendwann war die Luft raus. Aber irgendwie vermisse ich auch etwas. Deshalb stelle ich mich seit längerem die Frage was ich nun wieder anfangen soll und bin nun auf den Thread gestoßen. Was 75% schreibt hört sich ja echt nicht schlecht an.

Wie sieht es in Rift mit dem Endcontent aus? Ist da schon was bekannt?


----------



## sp01 (13. Juni 2011)

Kann ich dir nicht sagen da ich immer noch wow zocke.
Ich denke das ich ein Pause einlegen werden, und evtl. Atlantica weiter zock wobei Aion reitzt mich immer noch am meisten.


----------



## Insanix (13. Juni 2011)

sp01 schrieb:


> Ich denke das ich ein Pause einlegen werden, und evtl. Atlantica weiter zock wobei Aion reitzt mich immer noch am meisten.


 

Atlantica kenn ich garnicht, Aion habe ich mal beim Start probiert und hat mir garnicht zugesagt. Naja es gibt ja jetzt eine 7-Tage Testversion von Rift da werd ich mal reinschauen.


----------



## |======[75%]==| (13. Juni 2011)

Insanix schrieb:


> Wie sieht es in Rift mit dem Endcontent aus? Ist da schon was bekannt?



Wenn man Level 50 erreicht hat kann man die beim start vorhandenen 10 Instanzen und einige Rifts nochmals im Experten-Modus spielen. In diesem Modus trifft man nicht nur auf deutlich schwerere Gegner, sondern kann auch zuvor unzugaengliche Gebiete betreten, gegen komplizierte Monster antreten und ganz andere Story-Lines verfolgen. 

Der Experten-Modus unterscheidet sich seinerseits wiederum in einen T1 und einen T2 Modus, wobei man einen Dungeon erst im T1 durchgespielt haben sollte um im T2 Modus ueberhaupt eine Chance zu haben. Das entspricht somit in etwa dem System um den Molten Core und Blackwing Lair in WoW zum Anfang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mehr Informationen kann man hier finden:
Rift’s Endgame – Progression and Raids Explained - RiftJunkies.com - An Official Rift: Planes of Telara Fansite

Und ein T2 video gibts hier:
YouTube - ‪Rift T2 Expert - Runic Descent - Addiction Shard First‬‏

Alles in Allem wird einem bis zum ersten Addon sicherlich nicht so schnell langweilig, denn wie schon erwaehnt - in WoW hatten die Spieler anfangs auch nicht mehr Moeglichkeiten.


----------



## Ifosil (18. Juni 2011)

Nein es gibt leider keine wirkliche Alternative zu WoW. Gut es gibt durchaus Spiele die einige Leute begeistern können, das sind meisten WoW-Skeptiker oder WoW-KeinBockmehr Spieler. Objektiv betrachtet, kann kein Spiel WoW das Wasser reichen wenn es um das Gesammtkonzept geht. Man sollte nicht vergessen wie lange ein Spieler WoW durchschnittlich Spielt, das übertrifft bei weitem andere Spiele.


----------



## böhser onkel (20. Juni 2011)

Also ich find Wow einfacher und verständlicher als Aion


----------



## böhser onkel (20. Juni 2011)

Also ich find Wow einfacher


----------



## evosociety (20. Juni 2011)

Also, ich habe WoW 4 Jahre gespielt, Guildwars 5 Jahre, Aion 1,5 Jahre und Rift angetestet....

Mit Rift kam ich garnicht klar. WoW, war für mich ein Spiel nur um solo mal ein bisschen zu grinden oder PvE zu spielen. Ich hab auf 3 Servern gespielt und die Leute waren einfach nichts für mich, bei denen hatte das Spiel immer einen zu hohen Stellenwert. Guildwars war und ist für mich mit Abstand das beste RPG das ich je gespielt habe, vor allem im Bereich PvP. Nur leider mittlerweile fast tot. 

Aion hat tierisch spaß gemacht die Engine und das Gameplay sind klasse. Die Server und das Grinden sind Mist.

Aktuell Aion PvP Only auf einem P Server und es fesselt doch schon sehr.


----------



## Balthar (29. Januar 2012)

evosociety schrieb:


> Also, ich habe WoW 4 Jahre gespielt, Guildwars 5 Jahre, Aion 1,5 Jahre und Rift angetestet....
> 
> Mit Rift kam ich garnicht klar. WoW, war für mich ein Spiel nur um solo mal ein bisschen zu grinden oder PvE zu spielen. Ich hab auf 3 Servern gespielt und die Leute waren einfach nichts für mich, bei denen hatte das Spiel immer einen zu hohen Stellenwert. Guildwars war und ist für mich mit Abstand das beste RPG das ich je gespielt habe, vor allem im Bereich PvP. Nur leider mittlerweile fast tot.
> 
> ...


 
Hast du vollkommen recht Guild Wars ist auch für mich das mit abstand beste Game, hoffen wir der Termin von amazon stimmt und Guild Wars 2 kommt am 30.06.2012 raus


----------



## Drina84 (19. Februar 2012)

Also ich würde jedem raten RIFT zu spielen! Sehr viele Talentbaumkombinationen machbar  macht sehr sehr viel FUN! Aoin hab ich angetestet und bin eingeschlafen aber das meistgehasste an dem Game waren die Soundeffekte! Insbesondere wenn man sich selber mit den Bandagen geheilt hat  einfach nur zum heulen!


----------



## Snupe (19. Februar 2012)

Rift wird nach einer zeit sehr öde sehr sehr öde. Aion war geil bzw man konnte aus dem spiel vieles draus machen. Jetzt ist es free 2 play.....sicher ist das spiel nicht sofort schlecht aber es hat etwas sein Image damit verloren.


----------



## Dennis19 (20. Februar 2012)

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob Blizzard die Engine von WoW überholt. Mittlerweile gibt es ja auch schon einen (experimentiellen) 64 Bit Client.  Auf das neue Addon bin ich auch schon gespannt, dadurch werden wieder einige Gamer ihren Weg zurück zu WoW finden --> +) in WoW ist wieder etwas los -) Die Pandaren Startgebiete werden überfüllt sein - So kann das Questen schon mal zur Qual werden.

In Bezug auf WoW Nachfolger, besseres WoW,...

Das einzige Spiel, das WoW ablösen kann ist Titan. Allerdings gibt es zu dem Spiel noch so gut wie keine Infos, und die Entwicklung startet erst Ende 2012 - Sprich man kann frühestens 2013 mit einer Beta rechnen. Was ich sonst noch gelesen habe ist, dass die Entwickler von der WoW-Story abweichen wollen (Story von WC3) um so mal wieder etwas Neues zu realisieren.

Wie schon oben erwähnt bin ich schon gespannt auf das neue Addon!  Auch wenn das für mich einen Neuanfang von 0-90 bedeutetn wird. 

Liebe Grüße,

Dennis


----------



## Mulgrim (1. September 2012)

WoW ist und wird wohl einzigartig bleiben, im Gameplay.
In welches Spiel kann man bzw konnte man so toll einsteigen wie in WoW? In welchem Spiel hat man sich mit seinem Charakter wirklich so verbunden gefühlt? Wow hat vieles richtig gemacht. Problem ist aktuell, dass zu wenig neues kommt. Die Leute von Blizz geben uns immer nur häppchenweise mal wirklich tolle Neuerungen. Das hält halt die Masse.

WoW kann noch mit einem anderen Punkt trumpfen: Die Story! Das ist einfach Phantastisch. Charaktere aus Warcraft 1,2 oder 3 zu treffen oder zu bekämpfen ist einfach genial. Die Story von Warcraft hat einen enormen Umfang und das macht dieses Spiel für Fans des Warcraftuniversums einfach unwiederstehlich. Dazu diese tollen Cinematics, ingame Videos und Soundkulisse!
Wie gesagt macht Blizz leider auch vieles zu langsam oder gar nicht und das Spiel ist auch jetzt seit 2005 draußen! Wenn die mal wieder vieles aus Classic einführen würden wie open PVP, freilaufende Weltbosse und Charaktere die einzigartig sind, dann würde sich wow vermutlich noch weitere 4-5 Jahre halten. Wobei es das wohl auch so schon tun könnte 

WoW bleibt an sich einfach einzigartig! Man kann WoW einfach nicht mit einem anderen MMO vergleichen!
Ich habs seit Classic gespielt und Cata ist vorerst mein letztes Addon. Ob ich nochmal mit WoW anfangen weiß ich nicht, dazu gibts Dinge, die Blizz leider seit Classic nicht wirklich hinbekommt und das ist das Klassenbalancing. Die Klassen, die mir Spaß machen sind leider im PVP oder PVE oder sogar in beidem mies dran was wohl auch daran liegt, das die wohl lieblings- und Hassklassen haben. Man merkt einfach seit Classic, das es einige Klassen deutlich besser und leichter haben und andere Verbesserungen entweder gar nicht oder viel zu spät bekommen. Da muss Blizz endlich mal was machen.
Entweder es sagt einem direkt zu oder nicht, das macht das Spiel aber nicht automatisch schlecht.


----------



## Wired (3. September 2012)

Man.... immer wieder diese Vergleiche zwischen verschiedenen MMOs, man kann das eine nicht mit nem anderen vergleichen. Vor allem nich Aion mit WoW!


----------



## Kredar (4. September 2012)

Wired schrieb:


> Man.... immer wieder diese Vergleiche zwischen verschiedenen MMOs, man kann das eine nicht mit nem anderen vergleichen. Vor allem nich Aion mit WoW!


 
Da muss ich dir Recht geben. Kann man so kaum vergleichen. Aion und Rift haben mich lange nicht so beschäftigt wie WoW.

mfg


----------



## Scroll (4. September 2012)

Naja, das ist ein vergleich wie äpfel=birnen, genauso ein vergleich wie guild wars 2 und wow, wow wird einfach einzigartig bleiben und das wird sich auch nicht so schnell andern und an einen wow killer aus einem anderen hause als blizzard glaube ich einfach nicht, egal wie groß der name auch sein mag.

Mfg


----------



## stayxone (16. September 2012)

Rift macht Spass weil man sich so austoben kann was die Talentbäume betrifft, AION is mir nicht wirklich entgegen gekommen ich fands irgendwie eher langweilig bin nicht über lvl6 hinweg gekommen.

Leider haben beide Spiele das Problem des Spielerschwunds, so wie WoW auch wobei ich WoW auch nicht wirklich schlecht fand 

Grüße


----------

